# Specialized Levo SL (loose feeling in the cranks)



## NateArnold (Sep 13, 2010)

Has anyone ran into this issue? essentially feels like a loose bottom bracket on a regular bike. Cranks arms are tight. wondering if there is a way to tighten or its a worn bearing issue?


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

According to Spez, It's normal if it's slight. 

I have a tiny bit of play in mine (probably a mm or less). It's been there since the beginning and hasn't gotten any worse. Not detectable when riding, only when torqueing on it back and forth when in the stand. 

If it's significantly worse than what I've described, you likely need new bearings. Have no Idea what that entails though. I don't think there is any way to "adjust" the play away.


----------



## ferd (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, Dammit. It Just happened on today’s ride. I have about 3mm of end play now. It does not appear to be adjustable. Definitely not OK. Will be figuring it out asap. This motor has all of 180 miles on it… 2nd one in 6 months

ok, closer to 1.5mm actually, and 250 miles…

but damn… pos


----------

